

Apperian launches first administrative remote control solution for iOS - tobiasbischoff
http://9to5mac.com/2012/10/12/apperian-launches-first-administrative-remote-control-solution-for-ios-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29

======
tobiasbischoff
How do they do that technically? Seems impossible to pull of without jailbreak
but they say it's for all iOS devices..

Edit: My wild guess - they use createScreenIOSurface to capture the screen,
GSEvents to simulate Input + VOIP Api for staying in the background. Since
they are just enterprise distrubuted they can use the hell out of the private
API's

